# Why?????



## matt.m (Feb 26, 2008)

Everyone, 

I am just having a festivus moment if you will.  But why, if all the popluarity of hapkido, is there such a lack of discussion posts.

This is aggravating.  Sorry, I would love to have some good meaningful conversation about the way of coordinated power.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 26, 2008)

I wish I could answer you but I cannot


----------



## wade (Feb 27, 2008)

My opinion, maybe there's just too darn many HKD people that are getting along and agreeing on things. Sad isn't it?


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 27, 2008)

wade said:


> My opinion, maybe there's just too darn many HKD people that are getting along and agreeing on things. Sad isn't it?


:wink: Too funny, Wade!

The aikido sub goes through long periods of time like that.  Little or no traffic for weeks.  The trick is to just start posting topics and see who bites.  I've been lucky enough over in the aikido sub to start a few topics that have brought in non-aikido-ka for the conversations and really gotten things going.  If you're interested in getting the forum going it'll take some dilligence on your part to start a thread, nurture it til it runs it's course and start a new one til enough folks get used to coming in a checking for new threads.  I know I'll be checking back in to see how the sub is going.


----------



## zDom (Feb 27, 2008)

matt.m said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I am just having a festivus moment if you will.  But why, if all the popluarity of hapkido, is there such a lack of discussion posts?



We're all too busy training =)


----------



## Drac (Feb 27, 2008)

wade said:


> My opinion, maybe there's just too darn many HKD people that are getting along and agreeing on things. Sad isn't it?


 
Never looked at it that way...


----------



## jim777 (Feb 28, 2008)

We could start a thread about the injuries incurred on our first air rolls


----------



## matt.m (Feb 28, 2008)

zDom said:


> We're all too busy training =)


 

You my friend are a supreme smartass hahahahahahahahaha.  I hope to see you next week at convention.


----------



## wade (Feb 28, 2008)

Ya know Matt, I was just looking at your "signature" and I thought of the one I have on my phone and how similar they are, weird, huh?


----------



## Paul B (Apr 13, 2008)

wade said:


> My opinion, maybe there's just too darn many HKD people that are getting along and agreeing on things. Sad isn't it?


 
*Whoa!* That's enough of that right there! There'll be no making nice with those "Combat" Hapkido people! *looks over shoulder to see Drac coming*

Bwahaahaaa!!! I'm out!:CTF:


Honestly..I really have given a great deal of thought about all the "technical" discussion. While it can be helpful to talk the technique out..there are a couple of problems.

1. No standard names of techniques. Koreans like to use numbers. Dunno.

2. 19 kajillion variations on one technique. 

3. No real standard of movement. KHF guys move like KHF guys. IHF guys move different and so does WHF and so does WKF and...and..meh.

4. Dude..seriously. 

Without being able to actually get everyone on the mats at the same time,saying here's what I do and here's why I do it that way. And..at the same time have the other guys on down the line return the favor...there's never,ever going to be a common ground for everyone. 

Lest I sound a tad disgruntled. I respect other families of Hapkido. You will *never* hear me say "Those guys suck..because they are from that line or whatever." I just think that if we really want to grow our Art we should at bare minimum have an idea of what everyone is talking about.


----------



## Drac (Apr 14, 2008)

Paul B said:


> *Whoa!* That's enough of that right there! There'll be no making nice with those "Combat" Hapkido people! *looks over shoulder to see Drac coming*


 
You can run, but you cannot hide...



Paul B said:


> I respect other families of Hapkido. You will *never* hear me say "Those guys suck..because they are from that line or whatever." I just think that if we really want to grow our Art we should at bare minimum have an idea of what everyone is talking about.


 
That's how it *SHOULD* be...


----------



## iron_ox (Apr 15, 2008)

Paul B said:


> I just think that if we really want to grow our Art we should at bare minimum have an idea of what everyone is talking about.




Hello all,

Lets start simple.  Who Founded Hapkido?  Get over that hurdle, and perhaps other questions will be easier to answer.  Just an idea.


----------



## hapkenkido (Apr 15, 2008)

Paul B said:


> *Whoa!* That's enough of that right there! There'll be no making nice with those "Combat" Hapkido people! *looks over shoulder to see Drac coming*


 
there is more than just one Combat Hapkido person in here! lol


----------



## hapkenkido (Apr 15, 2008)

Drac i got your back! 
 i know it is all in fun.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 16, 2008)

We hosted a 3 hour Combat Hapkido seminar with Master Brian McCann at our TKD school last Saturday, and it was awesome  And as always, Master McCann is just an awesome martial artist and a fantastic guy as well.


----------



## kwaichang (Apr 16, 2008)

IMO, there aren't that many Hapkido dojo's when compared to the generic "Karate" ones all over the country.  I found the western USA has more than the east, on average.

Then too, since Walking Tall (the original) there hasn't been any portrayal in the movies which always helps an art.

I looked into it when younger, it's devastating. :uhyeah:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Good points all around..Drac..It takes a Ninja to find a Ninja,ya know.:rofl:

Kevin..I think we've all been down that same dreary path many times and found the same dead horse. For the record I personally happen to agree with your Kwan's take on things. Caveat..the other guys have some legit beefs too..soooo whateryagonnado?

I think it comes down to being a bit more open towards other people's takes on things. Hey..the way I see it they can think whatever they wantto think and I'll still believe what I believe. Doesn't mean I can't be courteous and hang with them.No?

When it comes down to brass tacks you either have it on the mat or you don't. I'm not saying good technique is a reason to drink the koolaid..I'm just saying that the people who are usually *very* good at what they do just don't give a tinker's damn about lineage.

Also..I believe that I can learn something from anyone..even if it's how *not* to be.


----------



## iron_ox (Apr 19, 2008)

Paul B said:


> Kevin..I think we've all been down that same dreary path many times and found the same dead horse. For the record I personally happen to agree with your Kwan's take on things. Caveat..the other guys have some legit beefs too..soooo whateryagonnado?



Again, no real beef, just looking to find a simple consensus.  I think if we could at least tentatively agree on the let say "start" of the art with Choi Dojuinm, it would be a far more productive jump off point.  



> I think it comes down to being a bit more open towards other people's takes on things. Hey..the way I see it they can think whatever they wantto think and I'll still believe what I believe. Doesn't mean I can't be courteous and hang with them.No?



Again, I agree.  However, as we come to a more single mind on some things, the more ridiculous elements out there that call themselves Hapkido may be drawn away...



> When it comes down to brass tacks you either have it on the mat or you don't. I'm not saying good technique is a reason to drink the koolaid..I'm just saying that the people who are usually *very* good at what they do just don't give a tinker's damn about lineage.



Knowledge and lineage are not always synonymous, I agree here as well, but I have also met some very talented BS artists in my day.  Lineage does not guarantee quality, but it can at times assure a bit of honesty.   



> Also..I believe that I can learn something from anyone..even if it's how *not* to be.



Very true, see above...


----------



## Paul B (Apr 19, 2008)

I hear you. 

It would (I think) be a none-issue to agree that Hapkido began with Choi Dojunim. I think some people might get hung up on a few points mainly being:

1. The actual process of "naming" of the art.
2. How many people tow the rhetorical line.
3. How far one can be removed from that source (YSC) before actually becoming something else entirely. *dangerous waters,indeed*

The way I see it..you can tell good Hapkido from seeing it on the mat. I think that being a good BS artist will only get you so far. Once you actually start doing Hapkido instead of talking Hapkido it becomes an entirely different ballgame. 

I know we've both seen our fair share of wannabe's and never were's..it just goes to show that in the end people will make their own decisions about what they want to believe. All we can do is keep on keeping on.


----------



## iron_ox (Apr 19, 2008)

Paul B said:


> It would (I think) be a none-issue to agree that Hapkido began with Choi Dojunim.



OK, for funs sake...lets do that...



> I think some people might get hung up on a few points mainly being:
> 
> 1. The actual process of "naming" of the art.


The "naming process" worries me much less than the naming intent - only one other person claims he named the art - but his only "recognized" (eg with a documented person) training came with Choi Dojunim - so, put that into context as you will.  Finally, Choi Dojunim always issues certificates with either just his name or his name and Hapkido on them - no one else made a claim to the name until 1 month after his death (same person listed above) - so, I kind of see it as a non-issue (as it were).



> 2. How many people tow the rhetorical line.


We will never know until we start with a simple foundation of defining the art though its Founder...



> 3. How far one can be removed from that source (YSC) before actually becoming something else entirely. *dangerous waters,indeed*


This is an interesting concept - but because most people who are "removed" to some degree "rename" or "re-found" what they do, I see a very easy hierarchy forming.  Now, not everyone might like this, and some might eat a bit of crow because of it - but we can also go with ranking from Choi Dojunim himself - that is also a valid way of looking at this issue (as all other similar ranking style martial arts do).  If someone receives a (FOR EXAMPLE) 6th dan, it looks odd if he awards a 9th dan to a student - unless it is in his "own" version of the art - again, it really all fits together.



> The way I see it..you can tell good Hapkido from seeing it on the mat. I think that being a good BS artist will only get you so far. Once you actually start doing Hapkido instead of talking Hapkido it becomes an entirely different ballgame.


I have known some physically very adept people, but they didn't hold a candle to the real Hapkido I have felt.



> I know we've both seen our fair share of wannabe's and never were's..it just goes to show that in the end people will make their own decisions about what they want to believe. All we can do is keep on keeping on.


Agreed...but we can choose to lead as well...


----------



## Paul B (Apr 23, 2008)

iron_ox said:


> OK, for funs sake...lets do that...


 
Fun in the Hapkido forum? I don't know....



iron_ox said:


> We will never know until we start with a simple foundation of defining the art though its Founder...


 
Now I find that an interesting concept. The way I see it,what you specifically practice I consider "classical" Hapkido..right from the horse's mouth as it were. What Hapkido some others might study would either be Kwan-specific or "style-specific." That's just the way I think. 

As far as basing it on actual technique..it's anyone's ballgame. There's just too much variation out there. 

Unless of course you wanted to use "Classical Hapkido" as a base technical guideline...and then you would have your Kwan and Yong Sool Kwan techniques as the oldest "main lines" I believe. Gotta be honest,I just don't see it happening.



			
				iron_ox said:
			
		

> ...snip... but we can also go with ranking from Choi Dojunim himself - that is also a valid way of looking at this issue (as all other similar ranking style martial arts do). If someone receives a (FOR EXAMPLE) 6th dan, it looks odd if he awards a 9th dan to a student - unless it is in his "own" version of the art - again, it really all fits together.


 
I think that last bit is pretty much the status quo in the KMAs,no?





			
				iron_ox said:
			
		

> I have known some physically very adept people, but they didn't hold a candle to the real Hapkido I have felt.


 
Agreed..good Hapkido is an entirely different realm of pain than the standard fare.


----------

